# Alternative für Sicherheitsrelais RT9 von ABB



## Kabeläffle (13 September 2019)

Hallo,

bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem passenden Ersatz für das RT9 von ABB.
https://new.abb.com/products/de/2TLA010029R0000/sicherheitsrelais-rt9-24dc





Das Gerät ist leider abgekündigt und die Nachfolge-Geräte sind von der Abmessung zu groß.
Bei Neuanlagen wäre das egal, aber als Ersatzgerät wird das nicht funktionieren.
Hat von euch jemand dasselbe Problem und bereits passenden Ersatz gefunden?

Bei Phoenix bin ich fündig geworden, aber so ganz bin ich von dem Gerät nicht überzeugt:
Sicherheitsrelais - PSR-SCP- 24DC/SDC4/2X1/B – 2981486
Der Listenpreis liegt mit 240,00€ bei 200% von dem was ich mir vorstellen kann und die Beschaltung (Brücke nach A2) ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig…

Die Gerätehöhe muss kleiner 100mm sein, Breite 22,5mm.
Automatischer Start und überwachter Start muss möglich sein.
2 sichere potentialfreie Freigabekanäle reichen aus. Zusätzlich wird eine Statusabfrage für die SPS benötigt.
Ideal wäre, wenn der Eingangskreis mit äquivalenten (2 Öffner) und antivalenten (1Ö/1S) Kontakten betrieben werden könnte. Hier bin ich aber kompromissbereit.

Geräte, welche parametriert oder programmiert werden können, sind mir sehr unsympathisch. Am schönsten finde ich es, wenn über den Anschluss alles definiert ist. Dann ist keine separate Dokumentation erforderlich und ein 1:1-Austausch ist jederzeit fehlerfrei möglich.

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## infomike (13 September 2019)

Hallo Kabeläffle,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das was für Dich wäre.

https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/sich...VyeeyCh0JuAvJEAAYAiAAEgK9ufD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Gruß Mike


----------



## Rofang (13 September 2019)

Hallo,

schau mal bei Siemens.

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10121593?tree=CatalogTree

Viele Grüße

Rofang


----------



## Kabeläffle (13 September 2019)

infomike schrieb:


> https://de.rs-online.com/web/p/sich...VyeeyCh0JuAvJEAAYAiAAEgK9ufD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



leider ohne Status für die SPS



Rofang schrieb:


> https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10121593?tree=CatalogTree





ganz im Moment kann ich mir das nicht ansehen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 September 2019)

> ganz im Moment kann ich mir das nicht ansehen...


Bei mir gehts  Vielleicht hat vorhin das halbe SPS-Forum da reingeschaut


----------



## Kabeläffle (13 September 2019)

Folgendes könnte tatsächlich passen:
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b1/Catalog/Product/3SK1111-1AB30

Würde ich immer nur den Listenpreis sehen, wäre mancher Anbieter gleich disqualifiziert...


----------



## det (13 September 2019)

Moin,

sieht aus wie ein ganz normales Not Aus Relais. Gibt's von allen Verdächtigen im 22,5mm Format.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Matze001 (14 September 2019)

Jup...

hier die Auswahl von Sick:

https://www.sick.com/de/de/senscont...DE.NUM<@>Anzahl Freigabestrompfade:2&fs=10000

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Safety_Mensch (14 September 2019)

Die Geräte von SSP könnten auch eine Option sein
https://www.safety-products.de/index.php?index=1&lng=de&menuid=50&category=49

Grüße
Safety-Mensch


----------



## Kabeläffle (14 September 2019)

Hallo Detlef,

ja, ich suchte ein „ganz normales“ Not-Aus-Relais.
Das sollte die selbe Funktion haben, wie das, welches abgekündigt wurde.
Sollte einfach sein, aber wenn ich was passendes innerhalb eine Stunde gefunden hätte, hätte ich hier nicht in die Runde gefragt.

Hier mal ein paar Frustrations-Punkte:



Der offizielle Nachfolger von ABB kann nicht genau dasselbe und ist von der Bauform einfach zu groß. 
Das hier vorgeschlagene Gerät von Pilz hat kein extra Statussignal für die SPS 
Meine Auswahl von Phoenix ist per Listenpreis deutlich zu teuer 
Die vielen Schaltbeispiele sind eher hinderlich. Wozu soll ich ein Sicherheits-Relais welches PLe kann einkanalig und ohne Rückführung verschalten? 
Egal welches Gerät – die Aufteilung der Anschlüsse ist praktisch immer wo anders. Als Austauschgerät in Verteilungen mit Platzproblem kommt das nicht so gut, wenn man 2x die Hälfte der Strippen beim Austausch verlängern muss… 
Viele Hersteller machen bereits aus dem Listenpreis ein Geheimnis. Überall erst im Online-Katalog anmelden, oder einen Vertiebler kontaktieren ist recht aufwändig. Hab ich endlich mal ein Gerät gefunden, dann ist der Preis so abgehoben, dass ich 2 oder 3 Geräte der alten Sorte bekommten hätte… 
Die Kombinations-Möglichkeiten sind echt enorm:
- Not-Halt, Schutztür, Lichtgitter, Zweihand-Bedienung, Schaltmatte, Kontaktleiste
- Automatischer Start, manueller Start, überwachter Start
- Anschluss mit Schraubklemmen, Federzugtechnik, Push in
- 2, 3, 4, … Freigabekontakte; 2, 3, 4,… sichere Transistorausgänge
- Firmen: Pilz, Sick, Siemens; Phoenix, ABB, Dold, IFM, Schmersal, Euchner, Eaton, …
Hat jemand Lust, die möglichen Kombinations-Möglichkeiten auszurechenen? 
Wenn ich dann noch solche Formulierungen wie „Für jeden Sensor das optimale Relais“ lese, bekomme ich einen Schreikrampf!   

So ich hab Urlaub
Viele Grüße
Kabeläffle


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 September 2019)

Mag ein etwas blöder Vorschlag sein, aber wie wäre es, wenn Du Dich in der Bucht mit so 2-3 von den Teilen (natürlich OVP) versorgst, so oft werden die Teile ja auch nicht sterben. Und irgendwann ist halt überall schluss mit Ersatzteilen und dann muss der Kunde halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und einen mehr oder minder teuren Umbau bezahlen.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## det (16 September 2019)

Moin Ex Urlauber,

die kochen alle mit dem gleichen Wasser. Was anderes als ein Ple Gerät zu produzieren macht nicht viel Sinn, weil es nicht billiger ist. Für Das Statussignal kannst Du ja einen freien Öffner oder Schließerkontakt nehmen. Da über die Jahre viele verschiedene Schaltungen existieren, müssen die Relais auch viele beherrschen. Um die 100-150€ kosten die einfachen Dinger einfach. Sind immerhin Sicherheitsbausteine. Schaul mal in Deinen Schaltplan, dann weißt Du genau was wie verdrahtet wird. Weil Plug and Play gibt es selten bis gar nicht. Richtpreise holt man sich im Netz. Das einzige was die Geräte tun ist: 2 Eingänge sicher auf Unterbrechung überwachen und evt. die Wiedereinschaltbedingungen prüfen. Das ganze wird redundant auf die Ausgangskontakte übertragen. Zweihand ist überigens ein eigener Baustein. 
Ein Pilz PNOZ X2.8P 24-240V wäre das Richtige. Einzig die Höhe von 121mm spricht dagegen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Kabeläffle (9 Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

aus heutiger Sicht war ich vor 4 Wochen akut urlaubsreif… 

  Wahrscheinlich läuft es auf das Sicherheitsrelais - PSR-SCP- 24DC/SDC4/2X1/B – 2981486 von Phoenix heraus. Mit dem kann ich Firmenintern sogar noch 2 andere Typen von Türschaltern ersetzen.

  Na ja, die Auswahl war nicht ganz trivial. Die größte Schwierigkeit ist die Artenvielfalt an Herstellern und deren großem Sortiment. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit 10% der Artikel bereits alle Funktionen abdecken könnte, wenn man es ernsthaft wollte. 

  Auf meiner Suche bin ich auf die neuen Typen von Siemens aufmerksam geworden. 
Bei folgendem Relais, finde ich keine vernünftigen Applikations-Beispiele:
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/b1/Catalog/Product/3SK1111-1AB30



Die Anschlüsse „T3“ und „In3“ sind nirgends beschrieben. In den Applikations-Beispielen sind die Klemmen immer gebrückt.

Weiß jemand, was es sich mit den Anschlüssen „T3“ und „In3“ auf sich hat?
Gibt es bessere Applikations-Beispiele, als dieses Handbuch zur Umschlüsselung alter Typen?
https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...ative_Umschluesselung_3TK28_auf_3SK1_V1.8.pdf


Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

> Die Anschlüsse „T3“ und „In3“ sind nirgends beschrieben. In den Applikations-Beispielen sind die Klemmen immer gebrückt.
> 
> Weiß jemand, was es sich mit den Anschlüssen „T3“ und „In3“ auf sich hat?



In dem von dir verlinkten Handbuch findet sich folgender ( etwas dürftiger ) Hinweis:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

Hier auf Seite 44/45 findet man eine gute Erklärung:
http://www1.siemens.cz/ad/current/c...-3sk1/manual_safety-relay-3sk1_2013-04_de.pdf


----------



## Kabeläffle (10 Oktober 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In dem von dir verlinkten Handbuch findet sich folgender ( etwas dürftiger ) Hinweis:
> Anhang anzeigen 47317


  OK, aber das ist wirklich sehr dürftig!




DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier auf Seite 44/45 findet man eine gute Erklärung:
> http://www1.siemens.cz/ad/current/c...-3sk1/manual_safety-relay-3sk1_2013-04_de.pdf


  Das bestätigt meine Vermutung, aufgrund der vorigen Info. 
  So ein paar Schaltbildchen wären nicht schlecht gewesen…


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Oktober 2019)

> So ein paar Schaltbildchen wären nicht schlecht gewesen…



Ja, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------

